# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone: προσφορά απεριορίστων δεδομένων για 15 ημέρες με 5,90€, για συνδρομητές συμβολαίου

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η Vodafone φέτος τις γιορτές δίνει την δυνατότητα σε όλους τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου κινητής να αποκτήσουν απεριόριστα data για 15 ημέρες με μόνο €5,90

Η προσφορά είναι διαθέσιμη για όλους τους πελάτες Vodafone συμβολαίου – ιδιώτες και επαγγελματίες – και μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί από σήμερα. Τα απεριόριστα data θα είναι διαθέσιμα για 15 μέρες από την ενεργοποίηση χωρίς κανένα όριο πολιτικής ορθής χρήσης.

Η ενεργοποίηση της προσφοράς γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά μέσα από το My Vodafone App και την ιστοσελίδα της Vodafone https://bit.ly/festive-Offer-2020 

Παράλληλα, όσοι ενεργοποιήσουν την προσφορά μπαίνουν αυτόματα σε κλήρωση όπου τρείς υπερτυχεροί θα κερδίσουν από ένα iPhone 12 Pro Max. 

Αναλυτικά οι όροι του διαγωνισμού στην ιστοσελίδα https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-ellados/diagonismoi/ 

Επιπλέον, συνεχίζεται η προσφορά για απεριόριστα δεδομένα για 30 ημέρες για όλους τους πελάτες καρτοκινητής και καρτοπρογράμματος, ώστε να συνεχίσουν να απολαμβάνουν το κινητό δίκτυο της Vodafone από που και αν βρίσκονται, χωρίς περιορισμούς.

----------

